# Pro World Stock Transfers Peeling Off



## cajunninja (Mar 21, 2017)

I ordered some stock heat transfers from Pro World Inc and I'm having trouble with some of them peeling off. I'm using a brand new Hix 16x20 HT 600 heat press. I pre press the shirts then I used the instructions from Pro World which is 390 degrees for 10-12 seconds at medium pressure. I've used 100% cotton shirts and poly blends. Some of them are slightly peeling right off once i peel off the paper and some peel after a cold wash and normal dry. I'm new to this so please let me know if I'm doing something wrong, or if its the transfers. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Also I might be missing some information please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Trujudah (Mar 8, 2017)

Did you ever figure this out? im having the same issues with pro world transfers.


----------

